# Retirement Benefits



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, when Cypriots retire are they entitled to any more benefits ....... Cheaper Electric.... water....rubbish...travel...Ect.
Roger Sandra


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

raprog said:


> Hi, when Cypriots retire are they entitled to any more benefits ....... Cheaper Electric.... water....rubbish...travel...Ect.
> Roger Sandra


What I know, they and expats can get a card that gives cheaper bus-tickets.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> What I know, they and expats can get a card that gives cheaper bus-tickets.


That's the first I have heard that an EXPAT can get a card for discount bus tickets. Can you please give us the link. I would like to get one.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> That's the first I have heard that an EXPAT can get a card for discount bus tickets. Can you please give us the link. I would like to get one.


I dont know where to look but I am a member of a group Swedes in Cyprus and it has been discussed there. This card were issued for buses in Larnaca. But I will ask in the group if there is some more info available

Anders


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

expatme said:


> That's the first I have heard that an EXPAT can get a card for discount bus tickets. Can you please give us the link. I would like to get one.


You can defiantly get a discounted bus pass when on holiday last July we got talking to an expat who has lived in Cyprus for 10 years he was 68 and he actually showed me and my husband the bus pass. As he didn't have a car he used the bus pass all, of the time and he lived in Kato Pafos. Unfortunately he didn't say how or where he got it.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I decided to do some checking myself. On Anglo Info, the Citizens Advice Centre and on various other web sites. Retired expats who allready have the Bus Pass can continue to use it. There is no longer a bus pass for expat pensioners in Cyprus.

if anyone else can find anything different I would be pleased to hear it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Well I decided to do some checking myself. On Anglo Info, the Citizens Advice Centre and on various other web sites. Retired expats who allready have the Bus Pass can continue to use it. There is no longer a bus pass for expat pensioners in Cyprus.
> 
> if anyone else can find anything different I would be pleased to hear it.


If the Cypriots pensioners can still get it, and expats not, it is a breach of the EU treaty. There is no room for different treatment on social benefits.

Did the Citizens Center say that Cypriots could still get it?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I did not enquire about Cypriots. I only asked if I could get the bus pass.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh dear, looks like I have stired up a can of beans, perhaps I will bring my own pass-UK !!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

raprog said:


> Oh dear, looks like I have stired up a can of beans, perhaps I will bring my own pass-UK !!!


Don't worry, Cyprus is well knwn to break the EU treaty where ever they can


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's not worth the increased blood pressure guys. Bus fares are very cheap to start with.

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

When I was out there last year we had the option to buy a day rider, which was a lot cheaper than having to buy a ticket for each journey.
cheers


----------

